# Lamb of God - Conan O'Brien



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 9, 2007)

Set your DVRs, all you LoG fans!

Tonight, Friday, February 9th, at 12:35 AM (technically the 10th, but hey, you get the idear) Lamb of God will be on Late Night with Conan O'Brien, on NBC.

http://heavymetal.about.com/b/a/257845.htm

This is kicking off the tour that will bring them to Toledo in about a month, with Trivium, Gojira and Machinehead.. Can't wait!


Just a head's up!


----------



## Naren (Feb 9, 2007)

Ohhh... I'll have to check youtube after this airs.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 9, 2007)

woah... touring with gojira and machine head...  I would watch just those 2 ands and then leave. 

Cool though, I'll try to catch it when the show hits sweden some weeks from now! (we are retarded.)


----------



## XEN (Feb 9, 2007)

Man, I miss American TV sometimes, and then I remember how nipple shots during superbowl halftime shows are cause for lawsuits, and renew my appreciation for European television! DSF after midnight, anyone?


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2007)

i forget, did we have a thread assembling a local sevenstring.org crew going to the show?


----------



## Vince (Feb 9, 2007)

TDW r00lz!!! 

Thanks bud! I'll be watching.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## MetalMike (Feb 9, 2007)

I had 4 tickets for Conan today. Unfortunately you have to be there at 4:15. I was there at 4:17 and my tickets were given away! I was fucking two minutes late!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 9, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I had 4 tickets for Conan today. Unfortunately you have to be there at 4:15. I was there at 4:17 and my tickets were given away! I was fucking two minutes late!


what a load of bs


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> what a load of bs



I know man. I can't put into words how mad I was. I'm blaming it on how complicated the NBC building is.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 10, 2007)

afte the commercials...


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 10, 2007)

Just watched it. The sound was horrible, all drums and the *ahem* vocals. It's cool to see a really heavy band on mainstream TV though. Maybe next time they'll mix it so you can hear the guitar intro.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Very cool! Can't wait to see these guys live.


The sound on the show was so-so... I don't think Conan's engineers are too used to mixing such a heavy band. Still, LoG was like a machine (as usual). Randy sounded decent, but the aforementioned mix impacted the vox the most.

I'm surprised they went with 'Pathetic'. There are quite a few (IMO) better songs on Sacrament, even though that is a fine song in itself. I would have loved to see them do 'Walk With Me in hell', or my personal favorite, 'Descending.'


----------



## Alpo (Feb 10, 2007)

Might check that out if I can be bothered. I hardly remember what LoG sounds like, but I do remember that I didn't like them that much.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 10, 2007)

shit I missed it...


----------



## Leon (Feb 10, 2007)

yeah, the mix was terrible.


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 10, 2007)

remember when they had mudvayne on their for their latest album and it sounded like total shit??? same deal here. They don't know how to properly do the mixing for artists like them. They are more used to shit like like Kevin Federline and shit.lol BTW FUCK that dude! saw him on Jay Leno not long ago I can't believe that little fucking wigger wannabee like him gets all this money to "rap" yo check out my fly earrings and my expensive pants....I brought in about 2 million last year yo...I get hoes every night we going down....sorry to change subject but someone needs to cap that little fucker.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 10, 2007)

^ Conan usually has indie artists on his show...

I didn't think this one was mixed even remotely as bad as when Mudvayne was on there.

I could barely hear the vocals at first but when I switched rooms and watched it on a different TV I didn't notice at all.

Here it is btw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBY91O9ifAA

Edit: After watching it again, yeah it is mixed pretty bad. Also, anyone else here Conan say to Randy "teach me to do that"


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 10, 2007)

didn't mean to change the subject their.lol but I do remember slipknot sounding phenominal on conan o'brien every time I've seen them on there. So maybe it was just an off night.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 10, 2007)

Those vocals sound terrible 

Now I remember why I didn't like the band


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 10, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> ^ Conan usually has indie artists on his show...
> 
> I didn't think this one was mixed even remotely as bad as when Mudvayne was on there.
> 
> ...




man they sound good on that video from youtube compared to my tv...maybe my tv just sucks. can't say I care for the vocals though but think of it....it's a hard damn job growling your ass off like crazy and these guys probably do a shit load of shows I eould imagine. Man it sucks being a singer that's why I stick to the axe.....the more you play the better you get.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 10, 2007)

Hellbound said:


> man they sound good on that video from youtube compared to my tv...maybe my tv just sucks. can't say I care for the vocals though but think of it....it's a hard damn job growling your ass off like crazy and these guys probably do a shit load of shows I eould imagine. Man it sucks being a singer that's why I stick to the axe.....the more you play the better you get.


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2007)

This didn't sound nearly as bad as I expected (I have pretty low expectations of sound on late night talk shows). Although I like every song on Sacrament, Pathetic has to be my least favorite on that whole album. If I were Lamb Of God, I would have played "Walk With Me In Hell."



Mastodon said:


> Edit: After watching it again, yeah it is mixed pretty bad. Also, anyone else here Conan say to Randy "teach me to do that"



 Yeah, I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember Slipknot was on Conan a few times and they sounded real good. Haven't watched this yet thhough.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually I didn't think the mix was thiat bad, nice to see a band play live for a change of television, as opposed to watching a DVD and having it Sneap'd to all hell.


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I remember Slipknot was on Conan a few times and they sounded real good. Haven't watched this yet thhough.



Slipknot is the one exception to the rule that I know. Most other bands sound horrible live on these shows. I remember some bands that you could barely hear the vocals and the one guitar was so much louder than the other guitar and the tone sucked. 

Wait And Bleed - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwbJrt11WgU (they look especially ridiculous in this video  Probably the most ridiculous-looking I've ever seen Slipknot look. The sound on this is better than most late night talk shows, but not that great))
Before I Forget - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SicGc5R_LrM (the sound on this is probably the best I've ever heard on a late night talk show. They also don't look nearly as ridiculous as in the previous video. They do, of course, look ridiculous, seeing as they are Slipknot. )


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw them play The Heretic Anthem on Conan too, that sounded excellent.


----------



## DSS3 (Feb 11, 2007)

The mix was terrible - if you notice, NO OVERHEAD MICS. This means all the cymbals came from room mics somewhere.

The snare is way too loud... with 2 mics per guitarist, I think they had more mics on the guitars than the drums. 

Randy was sounding pretty bad, too .


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 11, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> The mix was terrible - if you notice, NO OVERHEAD MICS. This means all the cymbals came from room mics somewhere.
> 
> The snare is way too loud... with 2 mics per guitarist, I think they had more mics on the guitars than the drums.
> 
> Randy was sounding pretty bad, too .


I bet their monitor mix was really shitty. If you watch the 'Killadelphia' DVD, everything is mixed terrifically (of course, that's final product.) But noticeably, Randy's vox are killer. 

I'm betting he couldn't hear himself too well on the Conan show's monitors mix.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 11, 2007)

The singing was not very good live. The times Ive heard him on studiorecordings he sounds like an OK phil anselmo-copy. But this sounded (to quote john myung ) like pure shit!


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> The singing was not very good live. The times Ive heard him on studiorecordings he sounds like an OK phil anselmo-copy. But this sounded (to quote john myung ) like pure shit!



When did Phil Anselmo sound like that?  I hear a big death metal influence in Randy's vocals, which I don't hear ANY of in Phil Anselmo's vocals. I think their singer is very very different with Phil taking his influences from thrash and power/glam metal (as you can especially hear on "Cowboys From Hell" where he'll go from thrashy to straight up high pitched singing for a while - for example, "Shattered"), but with Randy, I get his influences as mostly death metal with some other influences like hardcore and general "extreme metal."


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow. I was knocked out by the performance - especially the vocals. I give it 9 out of 10. Loved it.


----------



## Skeksis (Feb 11, 2007)

"Leave the guitars when you go"

Conan is awesome.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 11, 2007)

naren, dont get me wrong. Phil is a god as far as singing goes. What I ment to say is I can hear a huge Phil-influence in his singing on the songs Ive heard with them that are not live. He has a pretty cool voice sometimes but Phil could kick his ass anyday.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBY91O9ifAA

Pretty damn good imo. Usually vocals like these done live are touch and go, this was pretty spot on.


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 11, 2007)

Does Randy's shirt say "My lawyer is Todd Stone" and the back "Get Stoned" ?


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> naren, dont get me wrong. Phil is a god as far as singing goes. What I ment to say is I can hear a huge Phil-influence in his singing on the songs Ive heard with them that are not live. He has a pretty cool voice sometimes but Phil could kick his ass anyday.



I don't think of one "being able to kick the others ass" because they are aiming for different singing styles (Randy never goes for the clean really nice kind of vocals that Phil oftentimes did on songs like "Cemetary Gates"). I like both of them quite a bit, but, to be honest, I prefer Randy over Phil and Lamb Of God over Pantera - even though I have albums by both bands and like them both quite a bit. And I still don't hear any Phil-influence in Randy's voice.


----------



## Chris (Feb 11, 2007)

Check this shit out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2PlFsHkpvQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Naren (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> Check this shit out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2PlFsHkpvQ&mode=related&search=



Killadelphia is a great DVD! 

Here's another great one off there: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz97U9TzH3U


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 11, 2007)

Naren said:


> I don't think of one "being able to kick the others ass" because they are aiming for different singing styles (Randy never goes for the clean really nice kind of vocals that Phil oftentimes did on songs like "Cemetary Gates"). I like both of them quite a bit, but, to be honest, I prefer Randy over Phil and Lamb Of God over Pantera - even though I have albums by both bands and like them both quite a bit. And I still don't hear any Phil-influence in Randy's voice.



ff8 still rocks though.


----------



## Regor (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you guys think going on a show like Conan actually serves to help or hinder a heavy metal band like LoG? I mean, sure the audience there was going nuts, but do you think they actually liked it? Or were just screaming to scream? Does the rest of the world who is watching this get converted to LoG fans? Or do they just end up stereotyping heavy metal even more?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2007)

i dont think it really matters either way, honestly ;p


----------



## Carrion (Feb 11, 2007)

Regor said:


> Do you guys think going on a show like Conan actually serves to help or hinder a heavy metal band like LoG? I mean, sure the audience there was going nuts, but do you think they actually liked it? Or were just screaming to scream? Does the rest of the world who is watching this get converted to LoG fans? Or do they just end up stereotyping heavy metal even more?



Metal was never about what people outside of the people who listen to metal care


----------



## noodles (Feb 11, 2007)

The sound was pretty bad, but they always are on these kinds of shows. I can just imagine LoG setting up, and the guys flipping the amps on for soundcheck. The producer and some stage hands probably came running over, "Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOOAAAAAAAA! You can't be that loud! You'll make the front row deaf! We can't handle that, this is TV! Hell, the drums are loud enough without mics!"


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 11, 2007)

I actually think lamb of god are pretty good. They have a lot of good riffs and nice breakdown sections. I dont really listen to them but they are one of those bands that are big amongst metaln00bs that I like.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> The sound was pretty bad, but they always are on these kinds of shows. I can just imagine LoG setting up, and the guys flipping the amps on for soundcheck. The producer and some stage hands probably came running over, "Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOOAAAAAAAA! You can't be that loud! You'll make the front row deaf! We can't handle that, this is TV! Hell, the drums are loud enough without mics!"



Exactly.



The Killadelphia DVD _is_ awesome.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw this too. I thought they did alright despite their sound, they tore it up and Conan was impressed.


----------



## Ror3h (Feb 12, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Killadelphia DVD _is_ awesome.



It sure is, and not just because I'm on it hehe 

After the credits I think I'm like the third person to say something, I remember watching it the first time and I was like WTF is that what I sound like??!?!


----------



## kmanick (Feb 12, 2007)

video has already been pulled


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 12, 2007)

kmanick said:


> video has already been pulled



Yeah I noticed that too. Sucks.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 12, 2007)

This one hasn't been pulled: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=392KstmWTEk


----------

